# Some of my favorite black glass



## adshepard (Jun 16, 2010)

I love the aged look of black glass.  I especially like the bottles with character in the tops and on the base.  The "gloopier" the base the better.  Here are a few of my favorites.  All bottles found off the coast of Eastport, ME.


----------



## adshepard (Jun 16, 2010)

*RE: Some of my favorite black glass #2*

This is a favorite that really sparkles in the light.


----------



## adshepard (Jun 16, 2010)

*RE: Some of my favorite black glass #3*

This one still has the cork.


----------



## adshepard (Jun 16, 2010)

*RE: Some of my favorite black glass #4*

Another one that looks great in the light.


----------



## adshepard (Jun 16, 2010)

*RE: Some of my favorite black glass #5 (final one)*

Here is the last one.


 Alan


----------



## Wangan (Jun 16, 2010)

*RE: Some of my favorite black glass #5 (final one)*

Black is beautiful![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 17, 2010)

*RE: Some of my favorite black glass #5 (final one)*

Those are great!


----------



## sandchip (Jun 17, 2010)

*RE: Some of my favorite black glass #5 (final one)*

Very nice!


----------



## girlie (Jun 21, 2010)

*RE: Some of my favorite black glass #5 (final one)*

Ahhh...the power of the black color is really enchanting. Keep your collection growing mate!!


----------

